# Frustrating roommate situation (rant)



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So this past year has been really up and down. My girlfriend moved here in october of last year from her home state and the living situation she was in started out fine but declined in early spring and we decided it was best if we got our own place by the summer. Thinking we could save on rent, we decided to look for a roommate. We had ads up on craigslist and asked around and what not and found someone who was interested, met up with them, everything was great. I found a good deal on an apartment and we were ready to put the deposit down... and the girl backed out, saying she didnt have enough money and she was sorry and etc etc. We really didnt want to give up the apartment we were looking at so we asked around again and this time a friend of ours was like 'hey sure I'm in!'. Awesome, right? We got the deposit from her and secured the apartment and we've been living here since June. 

We kept waiting for my friend to move in, she kept putting it off and putting it off and finally in early August she was like 'actually, I dont think I'm ready to move out of my parents house, but heres august's rent'... okay back to craigslist and every where else we could think of... 

Finally got someone else, he seemed really cool, he was from the area, went to school in the area, loved animals and was great with the cats and rats... He came over and saw the place, loved it, then the day after he came over to see it texted me and said something like "just wanted to make sure the room was secured for me, I'd like to bring some stuff over this weekend" etc and we were all excited, finally we wouldn't have to struggle, maybe we'd make a new friend......... and he texted me yesterday saying "sorry, my financial situation changed and I just cant move in right now".

Thats 3 people that have backed out of rooming with us. Are we horrible people? Did we do something wrong? We arent "that couple" we dont even act like it half the time. I never would have looked into 2 bedrooms if I had known we'd be paying for it ourselves. It just made more sense at the time... get a roommate, cut down on costs. We've spent all our money on this place. I hardly have enough money for gas to get to work... and I've worked every day for 2 straight weeks and my first day off is tomorrow. 

I just... dont understand. Sorry, just had to rant :/


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly people are just flighty they get cold feet and back out things. I wish people were more reliable but sometimes they just aren't I have learned that over the years. I really don't think it has to do with yal and I hope yal find a great roommate soon. May I ask if yal have looked into transferring to a one bedroom in the same apartment complex?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

My ex boyfriend did this the night before we went to put a deposit down at an apartment. He was living with his parents and my roommate was kicking me out the day we were supposed to put our deposit down because I wouldn't date him. The next day I met my fiancé and lived happily ever after  he actually lived in the apartments we were going to live in!!! Haha. There's nothing wrong with y'all just other people.  good luck in your search!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd chalk it up to CL people. You mentioned school - I'd put ads up on the university boards.

I'd also talk to the apartment people, as they let my sister transfer her lease from a one bedroom to two bedroom without a problem -- maybe you could do the reverse.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Most leasing offices allow it but will charge a transfer fee. 


Have you considered that maybe you're smelly or just plain ugly?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of being a landlord! Having been a landlord and having worked with lots of them, potential renters often try to tie down every apartment they see while they are searching for a better living arrangement. Basically, they're trying to keep their options open.


Until you get one and a half months security, and the check clears you basically assume the person is not moving in or renting your apartment or in your case room.


I've seen your situation a lot with new landlords, they get all excited when someone tells them they want the apartment and crushed when the people never signed the lease.


Don't get discouraged, if the living arrangements are good and the rent is fair you will find the right person. But remember this is a business arrangement and not a matter of friendship. Get everything in writing and get cash up front.


Best luck.


----------

